# Fishlake or Wasatch?



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a bit of a dilemma. I lucked out by drawing an Expo tag for a Fishlake elk (rifle) tag. Of course, I missed the deadline to change my draw to points, and now it looks like I've drawn a Wasatch rifle bull tag (if credit card results can be believed) with 8 points. 

Of course I understand that the Expo tag doesn't require me to sit out the next five years of the elk draw. But, work situations will require that I work lots of overtime right up to the hunt and after the hunt which will limit my time hunting. I live in SLC, and know the Wasatch unit. I don't know the FL unit, and it obviously is a lot longer drive and will require more scouting. 

I need to figure out which tag I will be turning in.

Not considering the fact that I'll likely never draw another bull tag if I hunt the Wasatch, which unit would you rather hunt this year?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd hunt FL. It's a "free" tag as points go. You may not get a giant bull, but you'll get to hunt an LE unit and not have to wait to continue to apply for another LE unit. You're basically getting 2 LE elk hunts instead of one.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

No questions asked FL. Turn that snatch tag back. Don't even think twice about it


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Besides, if you turn the Wasatch tag back, doesn't it give you a bonus point, effectively doing what you meant to do by changing your app to bonus point only in the first place?


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Turn back the Wasatch tag. You hit the lottery by drawing an expo tag. Besides, you may come to love the fish lake area and decide you want to hunt it again in the future with your points b


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Those units are darn near close to equal as far as caliber of bull is concerned. Fish Lake without question. You can keep building up points for your LE tag for the next few years if work doesn't permit another hunt soon.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Give the snatch tag back, save the points, hunt a limited area again in the next few years. You will enjoy the fish lake area a lot more than the wasatch.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

+7
FL and then you can still draw the Wasatch.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

No-brainer----FL...:!:...


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Points are a precious commodity, they represent years of time invested. Turn the Wastch tag in, go hunt a great unit and keep building those points for another great hunt in the near future.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

+9 ∆
took me 15 years of points to finally draw, turn that snatch tag back in. Even if you can only scout a couple weekends prior, I am sure you can gather enough info to nave a successful hunt.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If I had a choice between a fish lake tag or a wasatch tag, I would pick the Fishlake tag 100% of the time. The elk herd may be about 1/4 of the size, but there will be 1/10 of the people. There are still some big bulls on the fishlake.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

FL. No brainer.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Turn in FL tag, burn your points, hunt the Wasatch and never hunt elk in Utah again. 

Why did you even have to ask this question?


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Turn in FL tag, burn your points, hunt the Wasatch and never hunt elk in Utah again.
> 
> Why did you even have to ask this question?


Because of time commitments that have arisen from an unexpected workload for the next 6-9 months, I may have little or no time to spend the necessary time scouting FL. In contrast, living close to the Wasatch I can spend some time there and I know the area.

From a waiting period/ability to draw a tag view, it's clearly a no brainer to keep the FL tag. From a time availability view, Wasatch works better. Additionally, in the past few years I've found a great Any Bull area where I've been having a heckuva lot of fun and success.

My question was more directed at the quality of the units.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys. I'll have to get this annoying work situation straightened out.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Easy choice fish lake


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wow. you lucky SOB! congrats, but this is a no brainer IMO---fishlake.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry if this sounds rude, but how is this even a question?!?!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

First world problems!!! Lol


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Even if you could only make one scouting trip down to learn the roads and could hunt 4-5 days I would take the Fishlake tag. By taking the Wasatch tag you would basically be throwing away an awesome LE hunt that guys are willing to wait 15 years for.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from on the time thing. However that being said, FL no question. As far as quality goes they seem to be pretty equal. Also as has been said it's a "free" tag no points lost no wait. You got pretty lucky to get the Wasatch tag with only 8 points but still, keep your points you will probably never get a expo tag again.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Are we at +100 yet?? Turn in the Wasatch tag!! Even if work won't allow you to "fully" engage in the FL tag, you are playing with house money. If you take the Wasatch tag, you may never hunt LE elk again in Utah until you're 80!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I walked easily 100 miles looking for elk in the Wasatch unit. Mainly walked through a lot of elk poop. Saw no elk. Drove down to Fish Lake for ice fishing in January or February....drove through a herd of elk that was at least 50 strong on the way back that just sat on the road and looked at me like I was a minor annoyance. This was between Fish Lake and Koosharem somewhere, like half way. Disheartening, but I can see the humor in it.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

So parden me if I am mistaken, you have two tags right. Use em both. Shoot the first 6x6 you see on fish lake, then head north and look for the big one on Wasatch. I don't see why you couldn't do that, unless there is something illegal about it. Then you shorten your waiting period and can get back into the draw in 5 years. That way you can maximize your chances to draw two LE bull tags in your lifetime through the draw.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Kevinitis said:


> So parden me if I am mistaken, you have two tags right. Use em both. Shoot the first 6x6 you see on fish lake, then head north and look for the big one on Wasatch. I don't see why you couldn't do that, unless there is something illegal about it. Then you shorten your waiting period and can get back into the draw in 5 years. That way you can maximize your chances to draw two LE bull tags in your lifetime through the draw.


You can only have one bull elk or buck deer tag.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I know that applies for regular tags, but I don't think it applies to expo tags, or tags purchased at sportsman's events, or tags for CWMU's that you purchase from the operator. I may be wrong but you should look into that. Another option you might look into from a legal standpoint, is the possibility of selling the Fish Lake Tag. You can't sell a tag you get in the drawing. But I think you can sell a tag that was acquired through sportsman's events (RMEF auction for example). You may be able to sell the one you got at the expo. Something to look into to see if it's legal.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Kevinitis said:


> I know that applies for regular tags, but I don't think it applies to expo tags, or tags purchased at sportsman's events, or tags for CWMU's that you purchase from the operator. I may be wrong but you should look into that. Another option you might look into from a legal standpoint, is the possibility of selling the Fish Lake Tag. You can't sell a tag you get in the drawing. But I think you can sell a tag that was acquired through sportsman's events (RMEF auction for example). You may be able to sell the one you got at the expo. Something to look into to see if it's legal.


The answer to both questions is no. I could go look for the actual statute, but I don't feel like it. Tags are none transferable except under the mentor rule. You can't have two bull or buck tags in any given year regardless of its status as LE, general, spike, etc.

In regard to the original question, I would keep the Fish Lake tag and turn back the Wasatch tag. I think you can make a good effort on FL utulizing google earth, local biologists and I have to believe there are a few guys here with some experience down there that could point you in the right direction. Go kill and good bull and then when you draw the Wasatch again you can hold out for something bigger.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Dahlmer is correct, I got an expo tag and they stated very clearly to either withdraw the application or you would have to turn in one of the tags if another LE tag was drawn.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you make your decision? FL sounds like the winner if you ask me or from the other posts.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

FL has always been the winner from a hunting point of view. I just have had other issues which might have influenced me (particularly work). But, someone that didn't previously draw a Wasatch tag will soon be notified that they now drew out. So.... I'm saying there's a chance, and FL here I come.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Like already been said. Keep the fishlake tag. It cost you nothing in points and you will still stand a good chance in drawing the wasatch tag in the next year or 2. No dilema. keep the fishlake tag.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I would rather hunt only one weekend of a "free" LE tag,,, than cash in all my points and have to wait 5 years to then build them back up and have much worse odds with all the people who you will never catch up with in points. This is a no brainer. The only thing I would think of is if you are older and physical limitations in the next couple of years would be an issue and it would be your last elk hunt.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

BradN said:


> FL has always been the winner from a hunting point of view. I just have had other issues which might have influenced me (particularly work). But, someone that didn't previously draw a Wasatch tag will soon be notified that they now drew out. So.... I'm saying there's a chance, and FL here I come.


I think you made the right decision. Good luck and I hope to see some pictures of you this fall with a geat bull.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha ha if you even have to ask this question you should be forced to turn both tags in.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Ha ha if you even have to ask this question you should be forced to turn both tags in.


I appreciate the judgment, particularly given that you don't know all the facts. In my world providing for my family>hunting.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

BradN said:


> I appreciate the judgment, particularly given that you don't know all the facts. In my world providing for my family>hunting.


Sorry Brad, sometimes (rarely) this forum is less of a place for information sharing for some people and more of a place to feel like a big man after pondering their recent divorce, child's unnatural lifestyle choice, rejection by female coworker and/or all the females that walk past the job site, getting skunked fishing/hunting, or the feeling of inadequacy from not having as big of a lift kit in their truck as their neighbor.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Jedidiah. I've been around long enough to see the posturing, and can certainly handle it, but just didn't want to let the comment go without a response. I agree that the testosterone response is rare on this site, and the good far outweighs any bad.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It was a joke bradn/jed! Maybe I should have posted a bunch of     

But seriously if you don't know the difference in an expo tag your never going to draw again in your life why would you turn it in.

Good luck on which ever tag you decide to keep


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It was a joke bradn/jed! Maybe I should have posted a bunch of
> 
> But seriously if you don't know the difference in an expo tag your never going to draw again in your life why would you turn it in.
> 
> Good luck on which ever tag you decide to keep


You big jerkface.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

All right Marty you didn't post       how am I susposed to know your kidding or not


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe I wasn't....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It was a joke bradn/jed! Maybe I should have posted a bunch of
> 
> But seriously if you don't know the difference in an expo tag your never going to draw again in your life why would you turn it in.
> 
> Good luck on which ever tag you decide to keep


Thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> All right Marty you didn't post       how am I susposed to know your kidding or not


Swbuck is a butt munch and so is mcfly


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Swbuck is a butt munch and so is mcfly


You're just jealous of us...


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> You're just jealous of us...


No I'm posturing duh


----------

